# Wie bekomme ich diese Profiler zum Laufen?



## Fry (14. Okt 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe mir mal zwei Profiler als Plugins für Eclipse heruntergeladen:

http://eclipsecolorer.sourceforge.net/index_profiler.html

und auch noch den:

http://jmechanic.sourceforge.net/

Auch wenn die Frage jetzt etwas blöd klingt, finde ich keine Angabe wie ich das richtig einrichte. Ein einfaches in den Pluginordner kopieren und neu starten tut nicht. Oder ich weiß nicht wie ich es aktiviert bekomme. Deswegen die Frage, ob jemand mir da behilftlich sein kann?

z.B. steht bei Eclipsecolorer:


> Installation
> ------------
> - Shutdown Eclipse.
> - Unzip the contents of the zip file into the plugins directory of your
> ...



das habe ich auch alles gemacht, aber bei der "perspective" gibt es keine Eintragung wie Profiler.

Bei jMechanic ist es auch so. In der Readme stand:


> Installation
> ------------
> - Shutdown Eclipse.
> - Delete a previous installtion of the jMechanic plugin directory and contents.
> ...



Und das tut auch nicht. Wie verdammt krieg ich diese Plugins zum Laufen?  :cry: Ich meine eigentlich sind solche Anleitungen kurz und gut und soviel kann man ja nicht falsch machen?! Aber wo liegt der Fehler?

Thx
Fry


----------



## AlArenal (14. Okt 2005)

Für ersteren gibts irgendwo im Netz (Google) eine gepatchte Version, die auch mit dem 3.1er läuft. Jedenfalls läuft er bei mir.. musste aber auch erst lange wühlen und hab den Link nicht zur Hand...


----------



## ronny (14. Okt 2005)

Für den ersten profiler gibts die patches DIREKT auf der 
projekt homepage auf sourceforge (dein link siehe oben) unter PATCHES...


----------



## AlArenal (14. Okt 2005)

ronny hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Für den ersten profiler gibts die patches DIREKT auf der
> projekt homepage auf sourceforge (dein link siehe oben) unter PATCHES...



Der hatte bei mir aber seinerzeit (kurz nachdem Eclipse 3.1 rauskam) nichts gebracht. Möglicherweise haben die diesbezüglich mittlerweile aktualisiert.


----------



## DP (14. Okt 2005)

schau dir mal den jprofiler an, der ist popo deluxe


----------



## ronny (14. Okt 2005)

@AlArenal: gut möglich... da gabs wohl zu beginn probleme mit den jars.. 
                mittlerweile gehts aber ganz gut, habs bei mir eingespielt und dann
                ging der profiler auf anhieb wieder..


----------



## Fry (18. Okt 2005)

Hi danke,

hab den Patch zwar gefunden läuft aber auch nicht. Aber dafür habe ich den Grund jetzt eleminiert weswegen ich den brauchte, vielleicht nicht die Lösung aber auch gut 
Ich werds aber nochmal probieren.

dank euch allen
Fry


----------

